# Making Tombstones from Pink Foam



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
I've gotten a few requests from some forum members for a tutorial on how I make the stones for my graveyard. Here are some helpful tips outlining the basics of tombstone construction: http://www.brewsteryardhaunt.com/html/foam_tombstones.html










Enjoy!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Well nice how to! Also, loved the other props on your site, very nice work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great how to. I have been carving mine with an exacto knife, but I got a dremmel this year so I am definitely going to try your method.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Kevin~
Thanks for the how to! I also have been carving the letters with an exacto knife & have been "dredding" all the tombstones I am working on because of the time to do this! I will now try it with my dremmel! Thank you soooooo much for that tip!!!!! (& all the others too!)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great work kevin. Thanks for sharing the tutorial!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice write up! Didn't even dawn on me to use a Dremel with a router attachment... and I have one too!  

And to think I've been doing mine the "old fashioned way" carving them by hand.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I've used the dremel on mine before but not with the router attachment...hmmm this is something I think I must try!

Nice how-to. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome How-to Kevin242!! I especially like the dude in Figure 14. He blends right in with the tree. LOL I really like your tombstones! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------

